# Shaved paws?



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

I am wondering about the practice of shaving, or at least cutting very close, the fur on a poodle's paws. Is there some reason to have the fur around each toe clipped? Or is it purely aesthetic?


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, besides being a tradition, it sure helps cut down on the mud being tracked into the house. That's the main reason I do it. I sometimes find ticks in between the toes when the hair gets long. Short hair makes it easier to see if there are thorns or other things.

Also the only sweat glands a dog has are on the bottom of it's feet, so I suppose it could help keep them cool.

Does that help?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

We do it to keep him cleaner and dryer. Don't much care if he looks purdy  We have them go short up a little more (leg) than normal too to dry his wet legs faster so we can not owrry about damage to the house.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Thanks to you both -- that's helpful.


----------



## Mourningdove (Jan 10, 2008)

I found if I let the hair get too much between the toes, it mattes up and can get into a big ball. I can't do as good a job as the groomer, but I try to check feet often to remove as much as I can.


----------



## mightymite (Aug 10, 2008)

Even with my Yorkies, I shave their pads. For performance dogs with hair this is a necessity because too much hair between the pads makes it slippery for the dog. Keeping the paws neat and trimmed gives them more traction. Same thing can be said about trimming nails. While Poodle people might take that to the extreme (to keep the paws nice and "tight"), trimming the nails keeps the toes from getting "jammed" on stuff which can cause hyperexstention and ligament damage.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

mightymite said:


> Even with my Yorkies, I shave their pads. For performance dogs with hair this is a necessity because too much hair between the pads makes it slippery for the dog. Keeping the paws neat and trimmed gives them more traction. Same thing can be said about trimming nails. While Poodle people might take that to the extreme (to keep the paws nice and "tight"), trimming the nails keeps the toes from getting "jammed" on stuff which can cause hyperexstention and ligament damage.


Moose looks like he's skating on the wood floors if we don't keep him cut.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

When I clip my poodles paws, I use a combination of clippers (on the 
top of the paw) and scissors (to clip between the toes and the bottom
of the pads.)

Less hair on the paws also help nail trimming become a lot easier, lol!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a white standard and i will always have a clean face and clean feet. He is a puppy and dirty so it cuts down on him trcking stuff in the house. plus he gets tear stains


----------

